# feral flock of pigeons at Star Ferry Pier of HK



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

They are very poor. Recently, they were forced to leave their residence (the metal cover of the bus terminus, see the map here: ). More than 100 pigeons have lost their homes. I hope that they can find another good place to live around there. Recently, some workers used web-like clothes to obscure the metal bars under the metal cover on which the pigeons stand. This might be done by the government workers. But this, from another angle, is not a bad thing to them, I believe, because I saw some of them died under the wheels of the buses, for food or during their daily activities. Some birds feeders dropped the foods on the roads where buses and other big vehicles frequently pass throught. This is actually a time-bomb for the pigeons. 

But the time does not match their home move as these few days are rainy. Many of them get their bodies wet thoroughly all the day as a result of staying at roofless places. Some insist to remain there (the metal cover) but need to stand on some objects that are difficult or too narrow for standing. Anyway, althought the surrounding doesnt have many places for them to gather, here is definitely not a suitable place for them. They need to use their lifes for exchange of food and daily activities. 

Poor pigeons. They have been suffering from an endless human persecution, Endless!!

Here are some videos in the past, but no longer appear.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vScztqo_U_E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyuxAu1lDaI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swVYCF8pNzc


----------



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh Dear~!! ...


----------



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/may-i-have-your-blessings-for-pigeons-in-hong-kong-67953.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/baby-got-glue-all-over-his-body-68809.html
http://hk.apple.nextmedia.com/supplement/service/art/20121205/18090311


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

> the workers would choose some victims to paint and leave them on the ground, as a warning signal to deter us from continuously feeding.


what do you mean for "choose some victims to paint"!?? The workers painted on the pigeon baby?????

also, why the workers could leave the pigeon babies on the ground (the access of the buses??) If you guys saw this, why dont call police to stop them? they are infriging Chapter 169 "abuse of animal"!! They would die under the wheels of the vehicles!!



> Lucky enough, this time the kind workers performed the duty so they just left the babies on the ground. It happeded on 19-september, just one day after Mid Autumn Festival. That day I took away 6 babies and now still 4 of them are surviving.


They didnt inform AFCD to take care of the babies? Have you reported this to 1823??? I dont think it is "approved" and "ordered" by AFCD! It is totally out of the laziness of the workers! 

Also, this time would be the last time to the constructing of the net, because as you mentioned, the nets are deployed perfectly deter the pigeons to stay there! I beleive that this is NOT a bad thing to the pigeons. As I told in the 1st post, there is NOT a suitable place for the pigeons to "play around". You should notice that MANY buses are driven over the "corner" without any intention of taking care of the pigeons walking on the access road. The pigeons need to evade the buses very frequently. And, most of the time, the pigeons only jump away less than a few centimeters apart from the wheels of the buses, and I saw, in several occacsions, the pigeons died right under the wheels. This is not a very good experience at all. You should feel what I felt, right?!

Now, I noticed that the number of pigeons reduced greatly. although I dont know where they ve gone, they should have found a new "gathering place" to play... I hope they are happier than before now. 

Lastly, I want to do some things to remind your feeders. DON't put the foods at the corner position of the bus main access (near the info centre of KMB)... I heartfeltly you can promise and make your feeders also understand on the risk to the pigeons. They WILL DIE because of the foods. They are only a pigeon, not having much intelligence to judge the risky condition of the terminus, the bustling traffic interchange spot. 

-----------------

Recent few days, I read some reports from local media, with regard to the 國際鳥店 觀塘	協和街街市 tel:23441484. They are in face of eviction from Urban Renewal Authority. They have many race pigeons. Of which, more than 10 are still in the owner's shop. They told the media that they would let the AFCD to take away for disposal (very possiby be euthanised at the end). Athough I dont agree their "hobby" for breeding the race piegeons, I dont want to see the pigeons die. Do you have any idea to save the race pigeons? 
http://news.now.com/home/local/player?newsId=80894

thier facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/yuemansq?fref=ts


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

The net-obscuration work should have been fininshed. I found that it should have no pigeons trapped in the nets, so they all should be safe. I hope that your feeders can drop the foods on other places than the corner near the info booth of KMB.


----------



## hong kong pigeons (Sep 30, 2013)

today I went to Kowloon Park to visit the pigeons. But I only found that the workers of the park were cleaning the place and sweeping the finch millet away. I saw no pigeon altogether. I didnt see the old lady too... It s strange, too strange. I think the park is taking some tough and persistent measures aiming at expelling the pigeons thoroughtly. I can feel that their situation is not good...


----------

